# Steakhouse Beans Recipe



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

I recently visited a roadside BBQ joint and had a very good pulled-pork sandwich. As a side I got beans that were also very good. It looked like it had at least three types of beans (kidney, black and white navy), peppers, onions and actual pieces of steak. The flavor was slightly sweet and they were saucy, but it wasn't a real thick sauce.

Does anyone have a similar recipe I could try?


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

In lots of ways that sounds like a cowboy bean recipe.

Here is ours.
2 lb. Ground Beef âLeanâ
1 Pack of lean good bacon
2 15 oz. cans Pork & Beans
1 Can of navy beans
1 Can of pinto beans
8 Tbs. Barbecue Sauce
3 Tbs. of white vinegar
2 Tbs. of salt âKosher Salt is bestâ
2 Tbs. of black pepper
1 Cup of Brown Sugar
1 Cup Catsup

PLEASE READ Healthy way of cooking meat suggestions !

This way of cooking meats is much better for you and taste better too!
Our family boils our meat in a big pot separately in water such as hamburger or what ever meat for your chili! 
We boil the meat in water for about 1 hour or until the meat is fully cooked. 
When done, we then use a colander and pour off the hot greasy water off into a bowl then you can discard out doors somewhere NOT pour your greasy water off into your kitchen sink! 
âOver time pouring grease or greasy water off into your kitchen sink drains will clog your drainsâ 
Now you have your meat cooked and a big percentage of your meat cooked without all that bad grease! 
Now you have your meat poured and drained in a bowl. 

Cooking your meat by this cooking method above, this great and won't give you any heart burn!

Now you have your meat cooked with out all that bad grease, add all the above ingredients.

Preparation:

Have hamburger cooked and drained. Fry pack of bacon till crispy 
and drain off grease and crumble bacon in small pieces. Put all inside a 4 quart pot on stove or use crock pot on medium to medium/high heat and add all ingredients and simmer for about 30 minuets or so.

Great served with cornbread or nacho chips!

On the cowboy bean recipes you can add kidney beans instead of Pork & Beans. You can add the type of beans you want. You can also add onions lone with peppers but my wifes doesn't do due that when fixing these have company that can eat certain things. There is different ways you can fix cowboy beans. 

Hope this helps you out some. 

Good Sunday..


----------



## snoozy (May 10, 2002)

But if you boil up the meat and throw away the fat, it won't taste like anything: the flavour of meat is all in the fat.


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

snoozy said:


> But if you boil up the meat and throw away the fat, it won't taste like anything: the flavour of meat is all in the fat.


IMO it doesn't mess up the taste. A person doesn't have to do what it says about the draining of hamburger meat but reason my wife does is due to heart problems in family so we are staying safe. I was only posting my wife recipe of how she fixes it. If it ruined the flavoer of the meat then here it wouldn't get gone in one day. It taste great.. Oh one more thing there is other fat in the beans. It is bacon fat. 

But yes everyone has their own way of cooking don't they?


----------



## jmtinmi (Feb 25, 2009)

The flavor is in the rest of the ingredients. If I were to cook meat this way, it would only be with 'sauce' recipes like chili, lasagna, tacos, etc. A great tip.


----------



## whodunit (Mar 29, 2004)

Joe123, I think you are right; it does sound like cowboy beans. Thanks for the recipe; it sounds good. 

What do you think would be a good amount of jalapeno, sweet pepper and onion for this recipe?

I'll also be adding grilled steak instead of ground beef.

Any other favorites out there?


----------



## Joe123 (Feb 24, 2008)

What do you think would be a good amount of jalapeno, sweet pepper and onion for this recipe?


What type of onion if sweet onion 1 med chopped, if using green onions use 3to 4 of them chopped, now on the jalapenos just one of then besure to clean the inside white ribs and seeds or it will be to over powering. 1 lg. green pepper chopped


----------



## beaglebiz (Aug 5, 2008)

For my beans, I use molasses, mustard, and a can of tomato sauce..I put the tomato sauce in first and add a squirt of mustard and a big dollop of molasses and adjust to taste...Also use bacon crumbled up.


----------

